
There Is No .bro in Brotli: Google/Mozilla Engineers Nix File Type as Offensive - theodpHN
http://tech.slashdot.org/story/15/10/10/2212233/there-is-no-bro-in-brotli-googlemozilla-engineers-nix-file-type-as-offensive
======
orionblastar
This is starting to go way too far.

What next they get rid of the "man" command in Unix because of gender issues?
People find the "kill" command to be a trigger word so it too gets changed?

~~~
ss93
I find the "fsck" command to be vulgar because it reminds me of "fucking". I
prefer the term "making love".

I also find the "cp" command to be a trigger word, for the abuse I suffered as
a child.

Everybody should be made to use the "cat" command to copy files. Cats are warm
and fuzzy and everybody likes cats.

------
mindcrime
I'm really trying to stay open-minded here, and keep in mind "you don't know
what you don't know." I _want_ to say "This is one of the most brain-dead
stupid things I've ever heard of in my life", but I'm going to try and
withhold judgment. I try to be as sympathetic to the interests of feminists as
I can, but being male, there _are_ things I've never experienced, and a
perspective I can never have. Maybe there's a way in which this makes sense,
but I honestly don't see it right now. Nonetheless, it's a change that doesn't
appear to be hurting anybody, and if it somehow, someway, contributes in even
a microscopic way to fostering gender equality and diminishing negative
aspects of our culture, then I guess maybe it was worth it.

